
Ask HN: What are good blogs for senior engineers? - techspring
There are tons of blogs and aggregators targeted at junior engineers, but I&#x27;ve found it harder to locate blogs targeted for engineers at the senior and up levels. The blogs can be more general or more targeted, for example on a particular language or framework.<p>As examples, I would consider charity.wtf, overreacted.io, blog.jessfraz.com, etc. to fall into this category.
======
hacknat
Your examples are decent. I think for Senior Engineers it is hard to target a
specific set of advice, a blog is a good format for short and general advice.
Hopefully, as a Senior Engineer your lessons are more nuanced and short,
general advice is probably not as useful to you anymore. I recommend Senior
Engineers do three types of reading:

1\. Read business/marketing blogs about your industry. This will help you know
what to build and help you contextualixe user studies, etc.

2\. Read really technical stuff and get good at what you’ll be doing 1 year
from now (see #1 for how to know what you’ll be working on).

3\. Read stuff completely out of your field. For our chosen profession I would
recommend literature, etc, but anything that engages your mind and interest
that has nothing to do with Software will do.

